# Fachhochschule wie eine Schule ?



## partitionist (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo, ich möchte mich umhören wie es in der Fachhochschule im Gegensatz zur Technischen Universität ist. Die Vorlesungen finden in kleineren Gruppen statt und wie sieht es mit dem Rest aus, Anwesenheitspflicht, usw.. ?


----------



## vault-tec (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo Partitionist,


ich kann natürlich nur aus meinem Erfahrungsschatz (erst uni, dann FH) schöpfen, aber bei uns an der FH (jetzt nur noch "Hochschule") war das so:

An der FH gibt es prinzipiell erst mal keine Anwesenheitspflicht in den Vorlesungen, das kann aber von Dozent zu Dozent variieren; manche führen Listen. In den praktischen Übungen hingegen musst du da sein, um diese zu bestehen. Es bietet sich aber in der Regel schon an, sowohl Vorlesungen als auch Übungen zu besuchen, da man dort vieles, was man sich sonst mühsam selbst zusammensuchen und erarbeiten muss, auf dem Silbertablett in mund-/hirngerechten Stücken serviert bekommt. An der Uni gibt es generell keinerlei Anwesenheitspflicht. Es kann in eventuell notwendigen mündlichen Prüfungen allerdings zu unschönen Ergebnissen kommen, wenn der (Uni-)Professor einen fragt "worüber soll ich Sie denn prüfen? Sie können doch gar nicht wissen, was wir in der Vorlesung gemacht haben, Sie waren ja nie da". Außerdem gibt es an der Uni i.d.R. keine schriftlichen Aufzeichnungen von Vorlesungen (sogenannte Skripte), wobei es natürlich auch Ausnahmen gibt; man kann also als Lerngrundlage nur das heranziehen, was man selber in Vorlesungen und Übungen mitgeschrieben hat.

Ein großer Unterschied zur (Technischen) Universität ist außerdem noch der, dass du aufgrund der geringeren Studentenmassen (FH: ca. 50 Leute im selben Studiengang im 1. Semester, Uni: ca. 700 Leute im selben Studiengang im 1. Semester) viel mehr Fühlung zu den Professoren und Dozenten bekommst. Man kennt sich eher persönlich und kann auch in realistischem Maße von den Sprechzeiten der Professoren/Dozenten gebrauch machen. An der Uni muss man es zum Teil schon drei Wochen am Stück versuchen, bis man mal einen Termin bekommt.

Auch die Art des Lernens ist auf einer FH anders als auf einer Universität. Bei einer Universität geht es darum, dass du möglichst viel (theoretischen) Stoff in recht kurzer Zeit lernst und behälst, dass du selber (ohne fremde Hilfe) die dort vermittelten Gedankengänge und Lösungsansätze weiterspinnen kannst und dann mit diesem Wissen eigenverantwortlich Übungsaufgaben löst. Es gibt zwar auch an der Uni geführte Übungen, allerdings i.d.R. immer erst als Nachbesprechung der (benoteten) Übungsblätter. Das kann oft zu einem "darauf wäre ich nie gekommen..."-Erlebnis führen. Kurz: An der Uni ist alles eher theoretisch und du bist mehr auf dich allein gestellt.

An der FH funktioniert das eher nach dem Schema "Erst etwasTheorie mit Ausblick auf die praktische Anwendung (Vorlesung), dann die geführte Anwendung des gelernten in der Praxis (Übung), dann die eigenverantwortliche Anwendung des gelernten in der Praxis (Übungsaufgaben)". Kurz: An der FH wird das Studium mit fortschreitender Semesterzahl immer praxisorientierter, und man erhält sehr viel mehr Anleitung dazu, wie man das vermittelte theoretische Wissen auch anwendet.

Der letzte Punkt, den ich noch erwähnen sollte, ist die Mathematik. Sofern man nicht Sineologie oder ähnliches studiert, kommt man weder an der Uni noch an der FH um Mathematik drumherum. Auf einer Schwierigkeitsskala von 0 (Abitur-Niveau) bis 10 (Uni-Niveau) liegt die FH ziemlich genau in der Mitte. Während du an der Uni wirklich alles aus den Vorlesungen, Übungen und Skripten (so es denn welche gibt) für deine Klausurvorbereitung unbedingt wissen/können solltest, entscheiden die Professoren/Dozenten an der FH erst im letzten Drittel des jeweiligen Semesters, was aus dem vermittelten Stoff nun relevant ist und was nicht. An der Uni gibt es stoffmäßig in Mathematik bei Klausuren nichts nicht relevantes (O-Ton Analysis-Professor, TU Karlsruhe). Außerdem geht es bei Uni-Mathe überspitz gesagt mehr darum, jede jemals zu Papier gebrachte Definition, Satz, Lemma usw. im Gedächtnis parat zu haben -- an der FH gibt's zu den behandelten theoretischen Themen immer auch einen "Lösungsbaukasten" dazu, frei nach dem Motto "wenn ihr einer derart gestellten Aufgabe begegnet (ob in der Klausur oder sonstwo), dann macht ihr das folgendermaßen".

Soviel erstmal von mir dazu; jetzt sollen erst mal die anderen zu Wort kommen. 


Lieben Gruß, Niko


----------



## partitionist (13. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank für den Beitrag, ich möchte gerne Informatik studieren, welchen Abschluss hätte ich dann an der FH ? Wie sieht ein Informatik Studium an der FH aus, kennste dich da aus was alles vermittelt wird usw ?


----------



## Dario Linsky (14. Mai 2008)

Hi,

da sich die gesamte Studienstruktur mit Einführung der Bachelor- und Master-Studiengänge in den letzten Jahren geändert hat, lässt sich das so pauschal gar nicht mal unbedingt sagen. Anwesenheitspflicht gibt es da sowohl an der Uni wie auch an der FH und der Stoff an der Uni muss nicht mal mehr theoretischer oder umfangreicher sein. Ich bin zwar momentan selbst (noch) an der FH eingeschrieben, aber was ich so von den Uni-Studenten hier mitbekomme, scheint der Unterschied nicht mehr so groß zu sein. Zumal mittlerweile viele Studiengänge an den Universitäten auch mit allgemeiner Fachhochschulreife zugänglich sind. Ich hab sogar den (subjektiven!) Eindruck, dass das, was den Bachelor-Studenten an der Uni hier vermittelt wird, weniger abstrakt vermittelt wird als das, was ich im FH-Diplom-Studiengang mache.

Welchen Abschluss du anschließend bekommst, hängt ganz von der Art des Studiengangs ab. Grundsätzlich gibt es an der FH die gleichen Abschlüsse wie an der Uni, mit wenigen Ausnahmen vielleicht und es könnte auch sein, dass du bei der FH anschließend eben zusätzlich zum akademischen Grad den Hinweis mit angeben musst, dass du an der FH studiert hast.

Was in deinem angestrebten Studiengang inhaltlich vermittelt wird, hängt ganz von der Art des Studiengangs ab. Informatik ist ja nun ein relativ breites Gebiet, und gerade beim Bachelor wirst du dir da einzelne Module zusammen suchen müssen - du kannst also quasi zu einem großen Teil selbst bestimmen, was du vermittelt bekommst. Natürlich werden die Grundlagen weitgehend die gleichen sein, aber in den Details hast du das durch das Modulsystem in der Hand. Was es aber nicht unbedingt einfacher macht, da die Module zum Teil aufeinander aufbauen und andere Module als Voraussetzung haben können. 

Was in den einzelnen Fächern bzw. Modulen inhaltlich gemacht wird, kann auch von Hochschule zu Hochschule variieren. Am besten machst du dich da bei deiner bevorzugten Hochschule selbst schlau, denn das steht alles im Modulhandbuch für den jeweiligen Studiengang. Noch ein Tipp: Vereinbare vorher mit der örtlichen Studienberatung einen Termin und lass dich da beraten, die wissen sowas in der Regel am besten. Und außerdem kann ich dir nur empfehlen, dich einfach mal in eine Vorlesung zu setzen und dir das mal unverbindlich anzusehen. Kann nie schaden. 

Grüße, D.


----------



## partitionist (14. Mai 2008)

Wie sieht es mit dem Lernstoff an der FH aus, wird das gleiche behandelt wie an der Uni, wie z.B. Diskrete Mathe, Theoretische Informatik usw. ?


----------



## Dario Linsky (14. Mai 2008)

Hi,

wie gesagt: Das lässt sich so pauschal nicht sagen, denke ich. Schau am besten einfach mal in die Modulhandbücher der jeweiligen Studiengänge, die von den Hochschulen bereit gestellt werden. Da steht meistens eine grobe Übersicht oder Gliederung der jeweiligen Module (Fächer) drin.

Ich denke aber, dass durch den Ansatz, mit dem Bachelor-/Master-System ein europaweit einheitliches Hochschulsystem einzuführen der Stoff weitgehend vergleichbar sein wird.

Grüße, D.


----------



## hauke1981 (14. Mai 2008)

@ vault tec: Kann deine Behauptung das man an einer FH keine Anwesenheitspflicht hat leider nicht bestätigen. Ich studiere noch (gerade Diplomarbeit) Wirtschaftsinformatik an einer FH und während des Grundstudiums, sowie im Hauptstudium gibt es bei uns Pflichtvorlesungen die man besuchen muss, auch gibt es Vorlesungen die eine Anwesenheit als Prüfungsvorleistung verlangen. Ich denke das wird an anderen FHs auch so geregelt.

@partitionist: Ich denke nicht das genau der gleiche Stoff behandelt wird, da es immer noch einen Unterschied gibt zwischen einem Uni Abschluss und einem FH Abschluss, zumindest im Arbeitsleben 
Kann dir zwar nur vom höhrensagen her was über die Uni erzählen, habe aber mitbekommen, dass an einer Uni du dich mehr selber durchkämpfen musst, sprich du bist einer von hundert in einem Vorlesungssaal, in der FH ähneln die Zimmer denen an einer Schule und die Semestergröße (von der Anzahl an Personen) ist überschaubar. Man kann dann eher einmal zwischenfragen oder bei Unklarheiten gezielter nachfragen.


----------



## partitionist (14. Mai 2008)

Dann wär die FH das richtige für micht, außerdem habe ich nicht so ein gutes Abitur und würde deshalb an die FH gehen da sie nicht den gleichen Schwierigkeitsgrad eine Uni hat oder, bzw wo würdet ihr die FH zwischen 0(Abitur) - 10(Uni) eingliedern ?


----------



## hauke1981 (14. Mai 2008)

Ich hab halt viele kennengelernt, die sind nach dem Abi auf die Uni gegangen und haben es dort nicht wirklich gut geschafft, sind dann auf die FH und waren eigentlich immer bei den besten dabei. Ich denke also das du wenn du nicht das beste Abitur hast auf einer FH besser aufgehoben bist, war bei mir genauso ;-D

Das mit dem eingliedern kapier ich nicht so ganz wie du das meinst. Aber falls ich es richtig verstanden habe, würde ich die FH bei einer 7-8 manchmal auch 9 einordnen.


----------



## Darkflint (14. Mai 2008)

vaultec hats bei ner 5 eingeordnet^^


----------



## vault-tec (14. Mai 2008)

hauke1981 hat gesagt.:


> @ vault tec: Kann deine Behauptung das man an einer FH keine Anwesenheitspflicht hat leider nicht bestätigen. Ich studiere noch (gerade Diplomarbeit) Wirtschaftsinformatik an einer FH und während des Grundstudiums, sowie im Hauptstudium gibt es bei uns Pflichtvorlesungen die man besuchen muss, auch gibt es Vorlesungen die eine Anwesenheit als Prüfungsvorleistung verlangen. Ich denke das wird an anderen FHs auch so geregelt.


Deswegen meinte ich ja auch "prinzipiell erst mal". Und die meisten Vorlesungen bei uns waren halt ohne Anwesenheitspflicht. Dass das nicht immer so ist/war, habe ich ja mit "das kann aber von Dozent zu Dozent variieren; manche führen Listen." eingeschlossen. 


Gruß, Niko


----------



## hauke1981 (15. Mai 2008)

Das die Anzahl von Pflichtvorlesungen von FH zu FH variiert, hab ich mir schon gedacht.

Aber diese sind ja dann an der FH vorgeschrieben und können nicht von Dozent zu Dozent variieren, sprich es kann ja nicht sein, dass die eine Vorlesung bei einem Dozenten Pflicht ist und bei einem anderen dann nicht. Zumindest sollte es so sein, wird aber nicht immer so streng geregelt  zumindest bei manchen Dozenten 

Aber ich denke wir sprechen da so ziemlich vom gleichen


----------



## Mel_One (17. Mai 2008)

Hm, überraschend, es gibt also FHs mit Anwesenheitspflicht? Ich mache grad auch ein FH-Studium auf Bachelor (grad so in den letzten Zügen, die Arbeit wird grad geschrieben), irgendwie war da nie was mit Anwesenheitspflicht oder Listen.


----------



## partitionist (21. Mai 2008)

Wollte fragen was für Fächer in der FH bei euch so drankommen, also welche sind meist fester Bestandteil im Studium ?


----------



## hauke1981 (21. Mai 2008)

Das kommt auf deinen Studiengang an, schau einfach mal in den Studiengangflyer nach oder informier dich auf der Webseite der Schule. Da sollte einiges zu finden sein..

Grüße


----------



## partitionist (21. Mai 2008)

Es geht immer noch um Informatik


----------



## vault-tec (21. Mai 2008)

partitionist hat gesagt.:


> Wollte fragen was für Fächer in der FH bei euch so drankommen, also welche sind meist fester Bestandteil im Studium ?



Mal so eine kleine Auswahl an Fächern (entspricht grob einer Spanne von 8 Semestern meines Studiengangs):

Informatik (Theorie und Programmentwicklung 1 und 2)
Medientechnik (XML, PHP etc.)
Multimedia ("Medientechnik 2", OpenGL etc.)
BWL
Marketing 1 und 2
Business English 1 und 2
Betriebssysteme (Unterschiede zwischen Unixoiden und Windows-basierten Systemen, Speicherverwaltung, Tasks, Jobs, usw.)
Rechnernetze (HTTP, IP und weitere Protokolle und wie deren Header aussehen, ob und wie ein Handshake vorkommt usw.)
Rechnertechnik (Theorie und Assemblerprogrammierung)
Benutzeroberflächen ("7 goldene Regeln des Oberflächenentwurfs" usw.)
Dienste & Protokolle
Verteilte Systeme
Datenbanken (SQL)
Softwaretechnik (Entwurfsmuster, Test Cases, Lasten-/Pflichtenheft etc.)
Mathematik 1,2 und 3
Physik
Elektrotechnik 1,2,3 und 4
Embedded Programming (PDA-Programmierung mit .NET Compact Framework)
Virtuelle Modellierung (3D-Brillen und -technik, Bezier-Algorithmus, Konvertierungsformen usw.)

Mein (Diplom-)Studiengang nannte/nennt sich übrigens "Kommunikations- und Softwaretechnik" und dürfte bei der Vertiefungsrichtung "Kommunikationstechnik" eher Richtung technische Informatik gehen, auch wenn starke Theoretische Anteile dabei sind, die bei der Vertiefungsrichtung "Softwaretechnik" (die ich gewählt habe) noch stärker ausgeprägt sind. Es gibt diesen Studiengang allerdings jetzt nur noch als Bachelor-/Masterstudiengang. 


Lieben Gruß, Niko


----------



## Jantz (17. Juni 2008)

hauke1981 hat gesagt.:


> @ vault tec: Kann deine Behauptung das man an einer FH keine Anwesenheitspflicht hat leider nicht bestätigen. Ich studiere noch (gerade Diplomarbeit) Wirtschaftsinformatik an einer FH und während des Grundstudiums, sowie im Hauptstudium gibt es bei uns Pflichtvorlesungen die man besuchen muss, auch gibt es Vorlesungen die eine Anwesenheit als Prüfungsvorleistung verlangen. Ich denke das wird an anderen FHs auch so geregelt.



Unterschiedlich.
Je nach Dozenten gibt es Pflichtveranstaltungen oder keine. Bei uns machen die eher ihr eigenes Ding.


Das Labore i.d.R. Pflicht sind sollte klar sein.


Ich studiere Wirtschaftsinformatik an einer FH.
-> Es gibt 3 Spezialisierungsmöglichkeiten (Absatz, Controlling, Informatik)[grob gesprochen  ]
-> Diese sind über Wahlpflichmodule zu belegen
-> Es gibt jedoch eine Basis für jeden Winfo Studenten (bestehend aus eben diesen 3 Gebieten)

Bspw: 
Informatik: Einführungs Prog mit Java, Algorithmen und Datenstrukturen, OOP
Absatz: ABWL, Marketing Kurse usw.
Controlling: Investition, Internes/Externes Rechnungswesen usw.

Achja und viel Mathe.


----------



## partitionist (19. Juni 2008)

Habe ein Prof aus der FH gefragt welche Unterschiede es zwischen FH und Universitäten, hat mir folgendes geantwortet:



> Im Allgemeinen ist das Studium an Universitäten stärker theoretisch und an  Fachhochschulen stärker praxisorientiert ausgerichtet. Im Speziellen kommt es  sehr auf die Lehrenden an. Die fachliche Ausrichtung hängt ebenfalls stark von  den Lehrenden ab. Beide Einrichtungen bieten mit Bachelor und Master  vergleichbare Abschlüsse an.
> 
> 
> An der FH in Wolfenbüttel bemühen wir uns, ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis an  theoretischen Grundlagen und anwendungsorientierten Anteilen in das Studium zu  integrieren. Wir vermitteln die Inhalte sowohl in klassische Vorlesungen und  Laboren als auch in neuen Lehr- und Lernformen wie z.B. Projekten. Die  Ausprägung von Teamfähigkeit durch Gruppenarbeit und gemeinsames Lernen ist uns  sehr wichtig.
> ...


----------



## Bismark (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo erst mal,

eine frage:

Wenn ich an einer Fachhochschule Studiert habe und meinen Doktor (Dr.) machen will, geht dass?

Oder muss ich an einer Uni studiert haben?


----------



## kle-ben (29. Juni 2008)

hauke1981 hat gesagt.:


> Das kommt auf deinen Studiengang an, schau einfach mal in den Studiengangflyer nach oder informier dich auf der Webseite der Schule. Da sollte einiges zu finden sein..
> 
> Grüße



Genau! Auf den meisten Hochschulseiten ist irgendwo der Lehrplan zu finden. Ich hab mir damals alle Lehrpläne angeschaut und mir die FH mit dem Interesanntesten Angebot rausgesucht. Hab mich dann für Software Engineering an der FH Konstanz entschieden, und es bis jetzt nicht bereut.


----------



## vault-tec (30. Juni 2008)

Bismark hat gesagt.:


> Hallo erst mal,
> 
> eine frage:
> 
> ...


Grundsätzlich kann man mal sagen, dass man -direkt- an einer FH nicht promovieren kann -- dass es aber durchaus Universitäten gibt, die FH-Absolventen dies ermöglichen. Genaueres zum Wer, wie, was, wo findest du eventuell auf diesen Seiten:

http://www.doktorandenforum.de/anfangen/index.htm
http://www.promotion-fh.de/


Lieben Gruß, Niko


----------

